# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  poronienie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
8 grudnia mialam ostatnia miesiaczke. Zrobilam test, wyszedl +, 26 stycznia bylam u lekarza, ale kazal mi wrocic 6 lutego zeby mogl powiedziec na 100% czy jestem w ciazy.
Ogolnie czulam sie dobrze, ale w srode zauwazylam rozowa wydzieline. W czwartek juz pojawila sie krew i lekkie bole podbrzusza. Krew badziej wyglada jak czerwony sluz, ale w srode pojawialy sie jakby skrzepy. Dzis juz ich nie ma.
Myslalam, ze to okres- spozniony, ale zawsze mialam niesamowicie silne bole, pojawialy sie wymioty oraz dreszcze i goraczka na przemian. Bez tabletek przeciwbolowych nie dalo rady nigdy wytrzymac. Stad twierdze, ze to nie okres sie spoznil.
Wczoraj troche poczytalam w Internecie, ale nie wiem, stad moje pytani: Czy to moze byc poronienie?
Oczywiscie do lekarza wybieram sie w poniedzialek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli plamienie - krwawienie trwa nadal, powinnaś jak najszybciej udać się na ostry dyżur ginekologiczny, w takiej sytuacji nie powinnaś czekać, jeśli to poronienie zagrażające to dostaniesz leki na podtrzymanie

----------

